# The WORST Halloween Costume You Ever Had As A Child.



## Sinister

Since Z, started a "Best" I will start a "Worst." Mine was a SWAT Team member. I had to improvise a costume to go along with the cheap plastic mask from a dime store. To say it was terrible was understating it by quite a little bit. My mom picked it up, because I kept harranguing her for a Halloween costume. If I'd known what she was going to drag home, I would have stayed in that year.  She knew I would choose something horrific, so she beat me to the punch, before I could scrounge up some devilish get-up. With all that information at your disposal, aren't you all wondering how come I wasn't subject to many, many years under a psychiatrist strict care when I reached adulthood? I know I do.


----------



## Zombie-F

My worst was also something that should have been my favorite. Back in (I think) '96 or '97 Don Post released a mask of the Star Wars character Greedo. It really was a great mask, and I bought it for Halloween. I even bought one of those cheesy orange Star Wars blaster pistols (that I painted black) to go with it so the costume was "complete."

So, the mask rocked except for one HUGE problem -- when you had it on, your breath fogged up the lenses that you had to see out of, making it impossible to wear it and walk around because you bumped into things. I couldn't wear the thing for more than a few seconds at a time, so I just gave up on it an hour or so into the night. It was a good mask that made for a bad costume.


----------



## Hauntful

Omg! My worst costume? Honestly, I am almost to embarrassed to mention it, but I will tell you all what it was the worst of all. When I was about five years old I remember so clear. My mother forgot to buy a costume and I had no costume for the School Halloween party. So she dressed me up as a Glad garbage bag. She used a plastic bag, and crumpled paper balls, and filled me up. I was so embarrassed and I went to the school party and that's all I remember.


----------



## DarkEmpress

I would have to say that my worst halloween costume was a hobo when i was about 6 years old.I hated it.After my mom dressed me up and everything, I started crying.She put me in my dad's old work clothes and giant sneakers, and put black eyeshadow on my face to look like dirt. That was the most embarassing halloween of my life.The second worst costume was a ballerina barbie when i was 5.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It wasn't mine, but my wife's..........she must have been 4 or 5 years old. Her parents dressed her in a giant appliance cardboard box, put a clown mask on her, and then stuck Chrismtas present bows all over her. She was supposed to be a "present".......I tell her she just looked insanely bizarre. :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I can't say that I had a bad costume. Well I didn't know any better anyways.


----------



## mrklaw

In hindsight, my hobo costume was my worst. It's what I asked for though so it's my own fault.


----------



## colinsuds

I think my worst costume ever was when i was 12 and i had NO costume and we had to make an emergncy trip to the dollar store  Then ontop of it it rained on my cotume fell apart....


----------



## TipoDeemin

I went through this "combining" costumes phase... During the period of transition from my standard black cat costume to a new grim reaper costume, I decided to use elements from both (i.e., grim reaper robe and sickle, cat ears and tail and facepaint). When I was six, it seemed kinda clever. My mom totally went along with it, too, which was amazingly understanding of her.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Besides the plastic store bought ones I had as a kid (with the plastic mask and string around the back...really stank by the end of the night...hmm), I was in 6th grade and had no costume, so I got an old blue rain coat and some purple eyeshadow from my mom and smeared it all over my face, trying to look like Igor, and stuffed the hunchback with a pillow..gawd awful, and not in a good way. I looked like a stupid blueberry.


----------



## DeathTouch

My friend came up with a two headed robot costume made from a cardboard box. There were holes in the front of the box to look like a cotrol panel. He would pass a flashlight behind it so that the panel would light up. It had tacky foil all over. Now guess who the 2nd head was. Yep, I got talked into being the 2nd head. Worse costome by far. It was worse when one of us had to use the bathroom. Maybe that is why is was called a two headed robot. Never again.


----------



## claymud

The worst costume I ever had... by that I mean least creative was me, my Hawian Shirt and a sweter which I then stuffed up said shirt. I went as a pregenet person. I enjoyed it but it wasn't creative... a weird one was the pic I posted here last year.


----------



## Hella

I think my worst one was the year I deviated from my usual stuff like the dungeon mistress or a vampire sorceress, I was Princess Diana..this was just after she married Charles, my mother thought it would be a great idea....oh that costume was so not me..lol I think I wanted to go even more dark the next year just to redeem myself...lol


----------



## HibLaGrande

my worst costume ever was when my mom brought a costume make-up set from k-mart at the last minute, it had bulgey eyes that were worn by putting them up to your eyesockets and squinting to hold them in place, cheap-o-vampire teeth,plastic vulcan ears and other assorted oddities... I was a vampire hobo ghost with a groucho nose and vulcan ears. when asked what I was..... I had no answer, I had no clue...it was horrible. must have looked something like this..










my buddy had a bad costume one year. He wore a white stocking cap with a length of clothesline tied to the top, a white sweatshirt, and red sweatpants.......

he was a giant used tampon.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

When I was 13, I liked this chick in my neighborhood. She was going to dress as a CONVICT. Well, she thought that we would go dressed as CONVICTS , it was HER idea and then she doesn't wear the costume to the Halloween Dance. WTF? It was a horrible costume and I only wore it because I liked this girl. Damn, women!!!
They always change their minds at the last minute.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I think the worst I had one year is when my parents couldn't affor a new costume since I had outgrown the one I had used the previous 2 years. So all i had to wear was one of the masks from a previous year with jeans and a t-shirt. It was tacky, but I got my candy anyways...lol.


----------



## ghostie

Kooky Spooks. Remember those? I remember my inflate-a-head came off in the wind and I had to run three blocks to catch it. (I have to admit, I thought it was the coolest, it's in looking back I realize how stupid it was! I was six I think)


----------



## roadkill

My worst costume EVER was being wrapped up in a big black trash bag with "Hershey" written in tape on the side. Loads of news paper was wadded up and dropped inside the bag to fill it out.


I was a Hershey's Kiss!


----------



## Bone Dancer

When I was ten or eleven I did a pumpkin headed scarecrow. Mind you the costume looked ok, but stop and think about how big a pumpkin you need to get your head inside of and then how much this thing weights. Next in order to have it light up you needed a small light ( no chem stiks then) and then the echo in there. I made it for about an hour before I started carrying it and putting it back on before going up to the door. Sore neck and a headach and amazingly I still liked pumpkins afterwords. So If somebody askes you to wear a pumpkin on your head, just say no.


----------



## ghostie

That's right kids, just say NO to wearing a pumpkin on your head! Too funny.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I think I blocked out my worst costume from memory. Out of the costumes I do remember the one that would possibly be the worst since it was the only one that was scary and wasn't meant to be....a punk rocker in the 80's. The best part is I wore a wig (that I still have) the was like tinsle and the makeup was stickers you would stick to your face. It's really hard to open your eyes when yu have sitckers on your eye lids. Unfortunately have this costume on a home video as well...


----------



## SpookyDude

Well, when I look back they were all pretty bad, consisting of a plastic mask with a stapled elastic cord (that usually snapped off) and a slip-on cheap cloth or thick paper costume but at the time it was all very exciting to run around and violate my parent's cardinal rule by asking strangers for candy!


----------



## gmacted

One year, my mother put a pot on my head and said I was Johnny Appleseed.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

In elementary school I decided to be different (how unlike me now-NOT!) and not buy a costume for the school class party, but to make one. Besides, my family not having much money made this an easier option for them, too.

I started by paper mache-ing a 9" balloon, then cutting out the bottom of it. Then Painted it bright green. Next my mom cut green sleeves from two shirts and sewed them onto another green shirt. The sleeves were stuffed so I had three sleeves on each side of the shirt. Tied in series to the upper arms.

I put on the shirt, put on green pants, went to school in the bright green faceless mache with two little eye holes cut out- and voila! I was a bright green octopus!

It got real hot inside that mache head, so that didn't stay on too long, and all day the teachers and students would ask me what the hell I was...when I told them they tried to explain that octopus had 8 legs, not 6 (they didn't understand that my real legs counted, too.)

To top it all off, the most original costume prize went to someone who bought most of their stuff at a store! Ugh!


----------



## Hellrazor

You should have won for sure. That sounds awesome Sickie, do you have pics? I would like to see you in it. 

I was Boy George one year... it was great then but when I think back now, I dont really want to admit it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Boy George? What person doesn't like wearing make-up, Hellrazor? of course...I am a guy...and into acting...so that may make me a bit different! LOL

No pic of me as octopusman. heh


----------



## claymud

Hellrazor said:


> I was Boy George one year... it was great then but when I think back now, I dont really want to admit it.


I could just see being boy George on halloween, going from door to door singing,

Do you really want to scare me?
Do you really want to make me cry?
Scary creatchers all around me
But I'll some kinda candy


----------



## edwood saucer

It was 1976 - I was the Liberty Bell.... not cool.


----------



## kevin242

When I was about 8, my mother made me a "Robot" costume from a brown grocery bag with aluminum foil taped onto it. It was last minute and I wore it to school. 
Needless to say, it started falling apart as soon as I got on the bus. I looked like the little homeless kid during the school Halloween parade. 
In retrospect, it was really pretty funny, but I certainly didn't think so at the time...

It could have been worse, I could have been the Liberty Bell. (Ed, please post a picture of that!)
hahahaha


----------



## edwood saucer

I think someone still has a picture of it.

Oh the shame.


----------



## NickG

I had robot costume that was a cardboard box with arm arm cutouts and the whole time we were out tot'ing the edges of the arm cutouts kept digging into my shoulders and I seem to recall taking it off and sitting in the car while my mom took my candy bag up to the door w/ my brother and sister.


----------



## turtle2778

I had to be smurfette on halloween ya know the kind with the crappy plastic mask that makes your face all hot and sweaty? Yeah thats the one. I wanted to be a hobo, but NOOOO i had to get that thing. I hated it. I kept my coat closed and the mask on top of my head the whole night and would only put the mask down at the door to say T-OR-T. UUUUHHHGGGG I still have bad dreams.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

I think I'm a pretty good candidate for the most emotionally damaging costume ever. My mother had made me a green bunny outfit for easter one year (I was 6 or 7) thinking it was cute. She then decided that it would be my Halloween costume as well. But the kids' dad next door made him a sweet spiderman outfit with red nylons and a great web pattern. So I told my father that I too wanted to be spiderman. So he walks away and comes back a while later with the rabbit costume. He had drawn a big circle with a smaller circle on top of it and six little squiggles coming out of the big circle (3 on each side) right on the belly of the green rabbit. He handed it to me and when I asked what the heck it was he said "congratulations, you're spider bunny." Oh fantastic, I thought. No big kids are going to beat me up this year, because certainly Spider Bunny is not something to be mocked....boy was I wrong.....


----------



## turtle2778

LMFAO ROF PMP!!!!!!!!!!!!:googly: :googly: YOU WIN!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

I always had kinda cool costumes. However, I can't say that my kids were that lucky.  One year my son wanted to be a werewolf. Well, I buy the fake fur, rip up the clothes, etc. THEN, in my brilliance, I decided to GLUE the fur to his face and hands with elmers glue. What the heck, it's water soluable, right? It should wash right off at the end of the night! Besides itching all night long, we couldn't get the fur off for 2 days. I think I took half of his skin with it! He still blames that little incident for the fact that his beard doesn't come in nice and full in some spots LOL. Kids....ya gotta love to torture them!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I had one of those cheap plastic masks of the Hulk that came with a vinyl tie on shirt/apron. Most kids had these types of costumes when I was a kid. The problem was that the Hulk for some reason was yellow, not green. WTF?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Jaundice?


----------



## oct31man

Hey, at least your older sister didn't dress you up as a girl! I think I was 8! It's a wonder I even like Halloween after that! She took me around the neighborhood like that too. That's mean!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

When are you planning on dressing like a guy again? heheheheheeeee


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I wanted to be Robin Hood for Halloween.Mom tried her best to make a costume.
She is not a seamstress.
When I got to school everyone said I looked like Peter Pan.
So the next year we bought a costume.Some cartoon character.
It was pink.
Where's that Pan costume?,at least it was green......


----------



## oct31man

Sickie Ickie said:


> When are you planning on dressing like a guy again? heheheheheeeee


----------



## Beepem

Uhhmm.. When I went as Emeril. LOL


----------



## beelce

Got to be the "last minute hobo" my mom did for me. Some black face smudges and mustache, torn pants, hobo sack on a stick, my dad's floppy shoes...In the early 60's we didn't know anything about political correctness. 
Damn -- Now that I think about it I still dress that way...hhmmm


----------



## glamgurl36

i was a pretty bride when i was like 8....i should have been something scary


----------

